# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Χαρίζω-Ανταλλάσω-Ζητάω πουλιά >  Χαρίζονται ζευγάρια μπάτζι και καναρίνια

## Φάμπιο

Χαριζονται μπατζι ζευγαρακια και καναρινια ζευγαρια και μικρα 
οποιος ενδιαφερεται πραγματικα να τα φροντισει σωστα ας στειλει π.μ.
ευχαριστω!

----------


## tasrek

Όταν λες για καναρίνια για κάντο πιο λιανά. Ράτσας ή λίγο απ' όλα;

----------


## Serinia

Ενδιαφερομαι και εγω για τα καναρινια , εχε με  υπ οψην σου. Και αν ηθελες να μας ελεγες για τι καναρινακια μιλας . Σε ευχαριστω.

----------


## Andriani

εγώ ενδιαφέρομαι για μπάτζι σου έστειλα και πμ

----------


## Serinia

Νικη μου , σε ευχαριστισα και προσωπικα αλλα θελω να σε ευχαριστησω και δημοσια , για τα καναρινακια που μου εμπιστευτηκες . Να εισαι καλα και να εισαι σιγουρη οτι ολα θα πανε καλα σε ολους τους τομεις .Εισαι ψυχουλα. Σε ευχαριστω.

----------


## Φάμπιο

Κι εγω σε ευχαριστω Καιτη μου!
Εκανες μεγαλο καλο!


Τα δικα μου δοθηκαν ολα στην Καιτη αλλα υπαρχουν ακομα καποια μικρα ενος συγγενικου προσωπου θα ηθελε να δωσει,μου το ειπε χθες!
Ειναι σομον χρωματος κι ενα γερμανικο σκουφατο!
Καποια ειναι αρσενικα γιατι σαλιαριζουν..  ::

----------


## alexandr0s

Νίκη μου το σκουφάτο θα το ήθελα εγώ, δέν ξέρω αν πρόλαβα..έχει καιρό που ψάχνω και δέν βρίσκω πουθενά...

----------


## lilith

έχει μείνει κανένα??ψαχνω παρεούλα για το δικό μου μωρό ( ειναι σκουφάτο)..ευχαριστώ ..

----------


## XRHSTARAS

Φαμπιο ενδιαφέρομαι και εγώ. Ψαχνω πολϋ καιρο να βρω μπτζι αλλά δεν έχω βρει!!! Θα σε παρακαλούσα να με είχες και εμένα υπόψιν σου. Ευχαριστώ!


*Χρήστο, προτιμάμε να γράφουμε στα ελληνικά

Μαρία
*

----------


## vicky26

φαμπιο *SOS* ενδιαφερομαι παρα πολυ για καναρινια....θελω να τα χαρισω στον θειο μου γιατι εχτες του κλεψανε 10 καναρινια απο το κλουβι και με πηρε σημερα τηλ και εκλεγε σε παρακαλω αν μπορεις να κανεις κατι....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## GKALAIZIS1

ΑΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΚΑΝΑΡΙΝΑΚΙΑ ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΑΝΕΞΑΡΤΗΤΟΥ ΡΑΤΣΑΣ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ

----------


## GKALAIZIS1

Αν υπάρχουν ακόμα καναρίνια ενδιαφέρομαι και εγώ.

----------


## griliaspanos

ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ ΤΗΝ ΧΡΗΣΤΗ ΦΑΜΠΙΟ   ::   ::   ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΔΥΟ ΚΑΝΑΡΙΝΑΚΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΜΟΥ ΧΑΡΙΣΕ  ΚΑΙ  ΠΑΡΕΛΑΒΑ.

----------


## surferboy84

Αν περισσεύει κανένα καναρίνι ενδιαφέρομαι και εγώ!ενημερώστε με!υπάρχει κάτι?

----------


## kosths

ενδιαφερομαι  και εγω για τα πουλακια που χαριζεις οκ σε παρακαλω επειδη εχω και αλλα και ψαχνω για παρεα οκ ευχαριστο πολυ

----------


## Φάμπιο

Τα πουλακια δοθηκαν ολα ευχαριστω πολυ!

----------

